# Maltese in movies "Cinnamon"



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found a movie w/ a Malt in it called Cinnamon. This is what is says on the box.




"Cinnamon, a spoiled Maltese puppy, loves to have her mommy, Madeline, ALL to herself. But there's trouble when Madeline meets the man of her dreams, Kevin. And now Cinnamon has to share her mommy with Kevin and his 13-year-old son, Jordan. They are all in for a dog-gone Hollywood adventure when the crafty little canine goes into overdrive to break this relationship up. With the help of her doggy friends, Cinnamon knows that she will get her way. What she doesn't realize is that having a family might actually be what she is truly looking for!"


I want to wait until Al's day off to watch so it won't spoil it...if I can wait that long...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I found a movie w/ a Malt in it called Cinnamon. This is what is says on the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't of it. What is the tile? I would love to watch it too!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found the dvd in Walmart, has a big picture of a malt that says Cinnamon


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful! I will be making a trip to Wal-Mart!!! Thanks for sharing. You don't see many movies with Malts in them!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Michelle. I wonder if they have it on Netflix??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok I'll have to look for it. Even if I don't care for the movie, I'll love looking at the Malt!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was wondering if it was on Netflix too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a link to the movie. It's called "My Dog's Christmas Miracle" and there are some trailers.
IMDb - My Dog's Christmas Miracle (Video 2011)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I watched it over the weekend. It was pretty cute.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It might be under a different name on Netflix, the dvd just says "Cinnamon".


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I rented it from Red Box - Cinnamon


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I could not find it on Netflix.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I watched it. It was really cute. I wish my babies could talk to me. It was nice seeing a Maltese in a movie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I ordered it from Amazon..hopefully I'll have it soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ok I'll have to look for it. Even if I don't care for the movie, I'll love looking at the Malt!!!


 I agree looks like family movie night just found its movie, thanks :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We watched it tonight, me, hubs and all the fluffs! It was cute, should'a seen the fluffs when she'd bark...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Michelle, would love to get this movie. Was it on a shelf at WalMart or did you have to dig through one of those big boxes of DVDs to find it? (I hate digging through those big boxes lol.)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sophie said:


> Michelle, would love to get this movie. Was it on a shelf at WalMart or did you have to dig through one of those big boxes of DVDs to find it? (I hate digging through those big boxes lol.)


It was actually on the shelf where the new releases were... I hope you find it. I'd ask at the dvd counter in back, many times they will look them up for you and find it. That's how I found Wall Street,Money Never Sleeps..., never saw it when it was a new release...
It was only $9.95 ,it might be in the $10 section too. But I saw it in the new releases...hope you find it, it's cute.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Got it from work (library) watching it now!!!!


----------

